# gerd or something else?



## kazzymom (Feb 21, 2003)

I had an endoscopy on Saturday, after I called my doctor on Friday night, with a problem swallowing. To make a long story short, they found no damage to the esphagus. The GI doc suggested I see an ear, nose and throat doc, based on my symptoms. I still get classic gerd symptoms. If the test was clear, can it still be gerd?


----------



## Stedwell (Jan 5, 2003)

I don't really have answers for you but I have symptoms of GERD (problems swallowing, lump in throat, heartburn and indigestion, chest pain, occasional reflux). I have had an endoscopy which was also clear. Didn't even find excess acid which surpised me. Nobody has officially said I have gerd although I have had ibs diagnosed. I am meant to take PPI's and anti-spasmodics which are sitting on my shelf cos they make me feel ill. I think you can still have gerd with a clear endoscopy cos it depends on how long you have had it as to whether there will be damage to the lining. You didn't mention any other symptoms other than problems swallowing. There are posts on this board about spasms which might be of interest to you.Hope this is of help.


----------

